# Varmint Rifle Light



## Dan Whit (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys, i just purchased this Primos gun light for my varmint rifle. 
https://shop.primos.com/pc-1086-117-350-yard-varmint-hunting-light.aspx
It runs on 12 volts and is supposed to be a xenon. It does light up pretty decent at 100 yards, but with that red filter, its almost useless. It also has a really ugly rectangle shaped hot spot. This thing really draws some power and creates lots of heat. Any ideas for and HID mod?


----------



## Billy Ram (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't believe an HID light would be suitable for varmint hunting. You would want the instant full brightness and warm color of an incon to show up contrast. Coyotes don't hang arround for your light to come up so you can pick them out.
Billy


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2009)

There's no chance of an HID mod unless you start hanging all the guts on the exterior of the body. I'm guessing that's a 3.25" reflector? Pretty small light. Like Billy stated, you probably wouldn't want HID for this application either. I'm afraid your options will be very slim with this set-up unless you can figure out how to mount a bi-pin bulb socket in there. This would open up a few 12V bulb choices.

My suggestion would pick a LED throw light like the Tiablo A10 or Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1. These are less lumens but should throw as well or better. They also use much more robust mounting hardware that will be far less clumsy. A self contained power source would be a big plus too, at least for me.


----------



## lightforce2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> My suggestion would pick a LED throw light like the Tiablo A10 or Jetbeam Raptor RRT-1. These are less lumens but should throw as well or better. They also use much more robust mounting hardware that will be far less clumsy. A self contained power source would be a big plus too, at least for me.


 
Good suggestion Patriot.

How about using that Primos as a hand held light for spotting & locating only, then use a dedicated scope mount light such as a Tiablo A9 or a Dereelight DBS with an aspherical lens, this will give you a small hot spot & concentrate all available light inside the scopes field of view. As a scope mounted light I use a Tiablo A9 aspheric with a warmer tint (XR-E R2-WH) emitter driven at 1600ma

Some varmints dont like light on them as you're probably aware of, the aspheric beam can be held low keeping the targer in the dark till your ready for the shot, this is an advantage i like

cheers


----------



## Dan Whit (Nov 12, 2009)

OK. Thanks for the suggestions. I kinda forgot about the warm up time that comes with HID. Probably not good for the application. So you find 250 lumens is suitable for varmint hunting eh? I looked at all the LED lights you listed. I like the price of the A9. How do you have that mounted to your gun lightforce?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2009)

Good suggestion Lightforce. The spotlight plus a fixed aspheric LED would be a nice combo as long as they were used to compliment each other. If you only want to mess with one light I still suggest a non-aspheric.


----------

